# Sizing for Troy Lee Designs EG 5500 and KG 5400



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Troy Lee Designs EG 5500 and KG 5400 knee and elbow pads.

I'm thinking about buying a pair on line.

However, I wonder if their size chart is right.

I am a smaller guy and it has me in the largest elbow pads on their chart 
but has me in the smallest knee pads on their chart.

This seems strange to me so I wanted to ask, if their sizing chart is correct, before I ordered them.

I read they have a hard shell on the inside of the pad against your skin, is that right?
Can anyone comment on their comfort?


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm 6'-175, wear large in both of these, and they are slightly loose on me.
Not bad; they still stay in place. I'd just prefer a slightly tighter feel.

If you're smaller than me, definitely go for the med in each.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I just ordered the Troy Lee Designs EG 5500 and KG 5400
I hope they fit good.


----------



## dantmanbiking (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, if you order them in the UK, you can always send them back and exchange them for the next size up or down.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

My TLD 5500 knee pads got here today and they seem just ok.
I did some practice falls on them on carpet but I am not impressed by their comfort or stability.

I do not think these pads will inspire confidence on the trails and I am pretty sure that my search for the best knee pads is not over yet.

The inside had rubber strips to keep them in place but they pull my hair and hurt.
Also the exterior of knee pad only just barely covers the top and sides of my knee cap plus there no extra pads on the side of the knee.

I ordered the small size, which is what the size chart suggests, and it does seem to fit correctly, if it were larger size the straps would slip and let them fall down.

I used to do xtreme inline skating and had these really large knee pads from K2 that I could fall on for fun they were so well padded and also very comfortable and had a lot of protection coverage - I felt invincible when skating.
I hope to someday find knee pads for biking that can live up to that.

Maybe I should look for some K2 pads in the skating catalog.


----------

